# Treestand Help



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

First post to this forum so be gentle with me :smile:

I need a two seater ladder stand. I have looked at the various brands from Academy, Bass Pro and Gander Mountain. To my eye they all look cheap, flimsy, noisy and far from safe.

Is there consensus on which of the stands is preferred by this group? Minimum height is required, I guess around 12-15 feet. It will be likely be left up all year since I will be targeting pigs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the $99 stand from Academy... Once you secure it to a good tree it works fine. More sturdy usually means more heavy...something to consider if you are packing it any distance.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Looked at that one and liked the simplicity but I will be with my 10 year old son so I need a two seater. That stand is now on sale for $79


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

fy0834 said:


> More sturdy usually means more heavy...something to consider if you are packing it any distance.


Won't be packing in.... more like driving in. And once its up it will stay there for a while


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

For that price you can buy two...and place them back to back on the tree. Won't be long before 10 y.o. wants his own stand anyway.


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

Ever build a treehouse? Making a safe ladder up and building a platform, whatever happened to finding the right branch lol whatever you do stay safe


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have a brand to recommend to you. But I will say, many parts of Texas, you don't have trees big and strong enough to support a two man stand 15 ft up.

In addition to that, pigs to not see all that well, and I don't like to hunt any higher than necessary. For one thing it is farther to fall, and the other is that angle through the vitals is steeper and more critical. Just things to think about. I almost never hunt above 10 ft.

Ground blinds also work well for two people and you can get away with a lot more movement, eat/drink, and video out of them much easier.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I wish I could get away with just going 10' up, I don't like ladders because of the 15-16' max, I do agree on the angle with being higher but if your spotted you won't have to worry about angle. Another thing is once your spotted in a ladder your pretty much done in that spot or at least thats what I've seen, the deer will pick you off from a distance n soon all will know....WW


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

I use big game.15 feet safe,leave it up all year,eat out of it. And with a safty system you can sleep in it.


----------



## smcmurrey (Jan 2, 2011)

I use the cheap two man from gander mountain but only use one ladder section so I'm about 8-10' at my feet level. Strapped to a large tree it is very stable and should work good with the second section too. 

Make sure you use a safety harness and tie off properly to the tree. Look up "Hunters Safety System" or "Go Muddy" for a few good brands. The treestand will likely with some cheap junk you may never figure out how to put on properly.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son bought this one after a lot of research. The safety harness that comes with it is a joke so he bought a vest type that was over a hundred bucks and a special rope to support him going up and coming down. In any case do your homework and an excellent safety harness is a must.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s..._10151_10051_287705_-1?N=329211229+4294956339

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...mProductSearch=true&item1=IK-419468&WTz_l=CQO

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-418023

TH


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought an academy stand and discovered that 15' is too high. Im going to remove one of the ladder sections. I hope 12' is less scary than 15'


----------

